

Ask HN: Predictions on the announcement from Tesla? - source99

regardig range anxiety. Any guesses on what they are going to announce??
======
natch
From a total outsider, some guesses in order of least to most likely (imvho).

1) Better batteries (I don't know what I'm talking about, but probably not).

2) Better power management with electronics (the win here seems too marginal
to warrant the level of excitement Elon has shown).

3) Partnership with some ubiquitous bricks and mortar business that will now
offer charging stations.

4) Partnership with some ubiquitous bricks and mortar business that will now
offer automated battery exchange stations.

Number 4 would be very cool indeed.

